# things to look for when buying a ukc purple ribbon bullie



## Clashez

Well I'm going to pick up a 2 year old American bully said to be ukc purple ribbon dog.
going to take him to the vet before purchase for check up. He saying he has paper work and the dam was Double storm missy . Paper work wise what do I need to look for and what do I need from seller. To make sure I have a legit dog and not a falsified mutt?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Ummmm well "paperwise" you should received the ukc document (signed by the seller ready for transfer of ownership).


----------



## OldDog

Clashez said:


> Well I'm going to pick up a 2 year old American bully said to be ukc purple ribbon dog.
> going to take him to the vet before purchase for check up. He saying he has paper work and the dam was Double storm missy . Paper work wise what do I need to look for and what do I need from seller. To make sure I have a legit dog and not a falsified mutt?


 So you didn't do the pedigree research prior to going to look at the dog?

That's a mistake.


----------



## Carriana

2 year old dog you say? I believe there should be a section on the original papers for him to fill out and send in that will transfer ownership to you as far as registry goes.

Here is the dam's pedigree: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

There are two offspring listed there already, is the dog you're purchasing (or considering purchasing) one of them?

Purple ribbon isn't anything special. it just means that a certain number of dogs in the pedigree are also registered. However with the prevalence of paper hanging there is no guarantee without the dog being DNA-P (tested and confirmed that the offspring are in fact offspring of the registered sire and dam).

I'd also be interested in finding more out about the sire. The dam looks to have quite a bit of old school RE.


----------



## angelbaby

a 2 year old you should receive the UKC papers already in the owners name. On the back of them it will have a spot for them to sign where they are signing the dog over to you and then have a section for you to fill out in your name and your address and you send all that into the UKC and they put your name on the papers and send them back to you. What is the dogs registered name?


----------



## Clashez

Carriana said:


> 2 year old dog you say? I believe there should be a section on the original papers for him to fill out and send in that will transfer ownership to you as far as registry goes.
> 
> Here is the dam's pedigree: BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
> 
> There are two offspring listed there already, is the dog you're purchasing (or considering purchasing) one of them?
> 
> Purple ribbon isn't anything special. it just means that a certain number of dogs in the pedigree are also registered. However with the prevalence of paper hanging there is no guarantee without the dog being DNA-P (tested and confirmed that the offspring are in fact offspring of the registered sire and dam).
> 
> I'd also be interested in finding more out about the sire. The dam looks to have quite a bit of old school RE.


 I have only been shown picture text so far, kind of looks like the one called PUN CLONE but not sure as it's not a good picture. Going to take a 2 hour ride at 2 clock to see the dog.



angelbaby said:


> a 2 year old you should receive the UKC papers already in the owners name. On the back of them it will have a spot for them to sign where they are signing the dog over to you and then have a section for you to fill out in your name and your address and you send all that into the UKC and they put your name on the papers and send them back to you. What is the dogs registered name?


OK so it's like titling a car .. I'll give him a call later on today and get that info


----------



## Clashez

Here's a few crappy pictures the Guy sent


----------



## ThaLadyPit

angelbaby said:


> a 2 year old you should receive the UKC papers already in the owners name. On the back of them it will have a spot for them to sign where they are signing the dog over to you and then have a section for you to fill out in your name and your address and you send all that into the UKC and they put your name on the papers and send them back to you. What is the dogs registered name?


To add to this, with UKC the registration papers are also the Pedigree. Purple Ribbon just means that 4 generations have been registered with the UKC. There is also a section on the back of the papers to allow for a change in registered name, or not, depending on the current owner of the dog. Are you buying the dog outright, or will this be a co-own? If co-own, it's very important to get the wording correct on the paperwork.. will it be *"XYZ" and "Your Name"* or will it be *"XYZ" or "Your Name"*? I ask because there are limitations and privileges with each. If you're purchasing the dog outright, then you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Wow! He's thick, from the pictures.


----------



## EckoMac

He's toed out pretty bad, but other then that I don't think he looks too bad. He could def use smaller feed portions. Are you planning on showing him?
To be quite honest, if you're looking for someone who knows the bully world's opinion you'll want to PM pibullmamanatl. She is actually a judge for the ABKC and really knows her stuff.


----------



## Katey

He looks like a pretty mellow dog.

I don't really like his front legs though, they seem a little bowed and easty/westy.

His top line doesn't look too bad from the pictures.

I agree with the fact that he could do with a little less fat on his frame.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clashez

ThaLadyPit said:


> To add to this, with UKC the registration papers are also the Pedigree. Purple Ribbon just means that 4 generations have been registered with the UKC. There is also a section on the back of the papers to allow for a change in registered name, or not, depending on the current owner of the dog. Are you buying the dog outright, or will this be a co-own? If co-own, it's very important to get the wording correct on the paperwork.. will it be *"XYZ" and "Your Name"* or will it be *"XYZ" or "Your Name"*? I ask because there are limitations and privileges with each. If you're purchasing the dog outright, then you don't have to worry about that.


I'm trading two 9mm hi points for him so I'll be owning him out right.


EckoMac said:


> He's toed out pretty bad, but other then that I don't think he looks too bad. He could def use smaller feed portions. Are you planning on showing him?
> To be quite honest, if you're looking for someone who knows the bully world's opinion you'll want to PM pibullmamanatl. She is actually a judge for the ABKC and really knows her stuff.


 never though about shows maybe but probably not depends , more just a companion . Play catch with Guy says he likes to catch Frisbee and little in home security lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

Don't you already have 2 puppies? Black and a chocolate one?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Okay, so you'll own him outright and he'll be just a companion. Do you plan on adding kennel setups to manage all 3 of these dogs?


----------



## EckoMac

So roughly $500 for a companion dog. Considering his ears are cropped already and he's probably been veted, I'd say that's a fair price. He's a sweet looking boy and will probably make a great pet for you. Def work on spay/neuter for all pups as soon as possible to prevent any unwanted litters.


----------



## Clashez

~StangChick~ said:


> Don't you already have 2 puppies? Black and a chocolate one?


 I have two younger pups, I been renting since I moved down to TN from new York. I have have my own house on 2 acres now. So there's lots of room ..











ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay, so you'll own him outright and he'll be just a companion. Do you plan on adding kennel setups to manage all 3 of these dogs?


No way there inside dogs , I don't believe in leaving dogs out side 80% of there lives.
The female is only 10 weeks old so I don't have to worry about here getting pregnant any time soon


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Okay... well I'd advise to at least crate/rotate for now. But, I guess it'll just depend on the new guy's temperament once he's gone through the 2 week shutdown and you've had a chance to see his true colors. He may or may not be tolerant of pups.


----------



## Clashez

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay... well I'd advise to at least crate/rotate for now. But, I guess it'll just depend on the new guy's temperament once he's gone through the 2 week shutdown and you've had a chance to see his true colors. He may or may not be tolerant of pups.


Yeah I'm afraid of possible aggression , although owner has 4 kids him self and says he does fine with then pulling on him, ears, tail, skin And trying to ride him like a horse .
but I'm going to put the dog thru a few tests and possibly keep him in a trailer that a few yard down from the back of my house for a week or 2 . Til I feel he is 99% safe


----------



## Cain's Mom

Clashez said:


> Yeah I'm afraid of possible aggression , although owner has 4 kids him self and says he does fine with then pulling on him, ears, tail, skin And trying to ride him like a horse .
> but I'm going to put the dog thru a few tests and possibly keep him in a trailer that a few yard down from the back of my house for a week or 2 . Til I feel he is 99% safe


She's talking about with the puppies. My dogs do great with children, not other dogs though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~

*Yeah, DA & HA totally different.

Is your house like an old school or something? *


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I was speaking about DA (Dog Aggression), not aggression towards humans. If you have a dog that's HA, I advise a dirt nap for said dog. You don't want to seclude the dog from the family during the first 2 weeks at your home, especially if he's going to be an inside dog/companion. You just want him to have time to adjust to the sights, sounds, and smells of the on-goings in your home without too much stimulation (hence, allowing him to be in a crate). Nice house, by the way. I'd love to have even half the amount of land you have!


----------



## Clashez

Cain's Mom said:


> She's talking about with the puppies. My dogs do great with children, not other dogs though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 o yeah I'm definitely going to watch how he does with them 
Carefully on a leash with a muzzle on. 


~StangChick~ said:


> *Yeah, DA & HA totally different.
> 
> Is your house like an old school or something? *


No its called a plantation style home or some crap like that lol


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I bet it's haunted.*


----------



## BullyGal

Halloween party at Clashez place!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

BullyGal said:


> Halloween party at Clashez place!!!


:cheers: let's do it!


----------



## ~StangChick~

*I bet if you look at those top windows for a bit you will see something looking back. *


----------



## OldDog

Clashez said:


> Yeah I'm afraid of possible aggression , although owner has 4 kids him self and says he does fine with then pulling on him, ears, tail, skin And trying to ride him like a horse .
> but I'm going to put the dog thru a few tests and possibly keep him in a trailer that a few yard down from the back of my house for a week or 2 . Til I feel he is 99% safe


 Why would you want the dog if you don't feel it's safe as regards humans in the first place? And no I'm not busting your chops.


----------



## JoKealoha

~StangChick~ said:


> *I bet it's haunted.*


TOTALLY haunted! lol
doesn't look like there's a any street lights for miles. that house. in the dark. away from emergency services = scary shit.
...but i wish there were houses like that in LA.


----------



## ~StangChick~

*What happened to the dude? hmmmm neva came back!!*


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Not sure... i've seen him logged in but idk what's up. Maybe just reading?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

He's probably busy crazy women proofing his house lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

EckoMac said:


> So roughly $500 for a companion dog. Considering his ears are cropped already and he's probably been veted, I'd say that's a fair price. He's a sweet looking boy and will probably make a great pet for you. Def work on spay/neuter for all pups as soon as possible to prevent any unwanted litters.


More like $200 for him. A new hi point is like $150 so a used would be about $100. Pretty low price for a dog if you ask me.


----------



## ~StangChick~

ThaLadyPit said:


> Not sure... i've seen him logged in but idk what's up. Maybe just reading?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*or possessed possibly.*


----------



## Clashez

~StangChick~ said:


> *What happened to the dude? hmmmm neva came back!!*


Sorry been super busy with work and life stuff.

Lets just say I wasted 6 hours of my life I will never get back.. 
3 hours driving to go see the dog and the other 3 hours driving back wishing I didn't !!!!

Dog was fine to me then my little girl got out the truck and the dog snapped and when all out crazy vicious ... the dog was a killer no doubt about it.

I said to the Guy I tough he was good with kids and he replied he usually is and laugh..

Thank God I took my kid with me to see the dog and not brought it to my home for it to act like that! !!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

~StangChick~ said:


> *or possessed possibly.*


LMAO! In the spirit of Halloween I guess!?



Clashez said:


> Sorry been super busy with work and life stuff.
> 
> Lets just say I wasted 6 hours of my life I will never get back..
> 3 hours driving to go see the dog and the other 3 hours driving back wishing I didn't !!!!
> 
> Dog was fine to me then my little girl got out the truck and the dog snapped and when all out crazy vicious ... the dog was a killer no doubt about it.
> 
> I said to the Guy I tough he was good with kids and he replied he usually is and laugh..
> 
> Thank God I took my kid with me to see the dog and not brought it to my home for it to act like that! !!!


Sorry to hear this. Glad you didn't bring the dog home either. Maybe you should just take the time to raise the two pups you've got and when they're older, then see about adding another dog to the pack.


----------



## Clashez

I'm just going to keep it to the two APBT'S I currently have may not add another one ... two is enough lol there a handful especially when they keep trying to climb in bed with you all night


----------

